
Web 2.0 Marketing – 5 Concepts That Matter - marthasvineyard
http://www.relativitycorp.com/web2marketing/article9.html
======
timcederman
I didn't want to post so many negative comments today... but I seriously can't
believe I wasted my time reading this marketing-speak ridden junk. How did a
submission from an account that is 5 hours old make it to the RSS feed?

